# "Power Cord" for Slim PS2?



## SpiDoL (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought a good working Slim PS2 used from a pawn shop for $60. It came with a controller, A/V out, and three games. It, however, did not come with a power cord, as his only power cord for the system bit the dust a few days ago.

No one else in all my town has another power cord for the system. And I don't feel like having to order one online. But...

I found a few unused power cords in my house:
A RadioShack Adapter. 
Input AC 120V 60Hz 4W
Output DC 9V 180mA

A Logitech Power Supply
Input 100-240V~ 50/60Hz 600mA
Output 12.9V --- 1.39A 

I tried the Logitech cord on the PS2 and it actually worked. However, this is my main concern:
It works, but is it safe to use these cords on the system? The last thing I need is my house burning down because of this.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Check the Input and Output of the default ps2 cord, you should be able to find its statistics online. If they're similar then it possibly might be safe but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## cr055h4ru (Sep 24, 2009)

The default power cord for the PS2 slimline is:

_Output
8.5V
5.65A_

Hope this helps...


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

No it isn't safe to use another power supply with the PS2 Slim, you should buy the Sony one which is as cr055h4ru stated is rated for 8.5 Volts at 5.65 Amps, using anything else could be a fire risk.


----------



## SpiDoL (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you guys.

I didn't want to have to order it online, but if it prevents my house from burning down, then I'll do it...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well more than likely you would fry the electronics than cause a fire, but they are correct, the power cord you found may give your PS2 more power than it needs.

Besides i thought the PS2 had a unique power socket? 

*edit* just noticed you said slim... i have the normal one


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The pawn shop you bought it from didn't offer to sell you the power cord they used to test it with? Do they really get that many units that they want to keep a power cord on hand?


----------

